# Disposing of ash from pellet stove



## watchingtheblur (Nov 26, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I am a new homeowner with a US Stove Company pellet stove that I am still learning the ins and outs of. Today I bought an ash vacuum that was reasonably priced and enjoyed finally getting to do a more thorough cleaning of the inside of the stove. Now, though, I'm unsure what to do. How do I know when it is safe to take the vacuum outside and dispose of the ashes? It has been close to 24 hours since the stove was run, so I'm assuming I didn't suck up anything hot, but my worse-case-scenario brain is telling me that no matter what I do there is a risk of fire. Also, any suggestions on how to best empty the vacuum once it is safe to do so? I have never dealt with ash before and so I'm not sure if I'm just supposed to dump it in a pile in my backyard or something else. I feel ridiculous!


----------



## jackman (Nov 26, 2016)

Scatter the ashes in your garden and then hose it down.


----------



## Lake Girl (Nov 27, 2016)

I have a outside metal garbage can that I empty the ash pan into and put the lid on.  Once that is full, I can spread it on the lawn, garden, etc.


----------



## Deezl Smoke (Nov 27, 2016)

watchingtheblur said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am a new homeowner with a US Stove Company pellet stove that I am still learning the ins and outs of. Today I bought an ash vacuum that was reasonably priced and enjoyed finally getting to do a more thorough cleaning of the inside of the stove. Now, though, I'm unsure what to do. How do I know when it is safe to take the vacuum outside and dispose of the ashes? It has been close to 24 hours since the stove was run, so I'm assuming I didn't suck up anything hot, but my worse-case-scenario brain is telling me that no matter what I do there is a risk of fire. Also, any suggestions on how to best empty the vacuum once it is safe to do so? I have never dealt with ash before and so I'm not sure if I'm just supposed to dump it in a pile in my backyard or something else. I feel ridiculous!



 Never feel ridiculous. Asking questions is how we all grow and learn. You are right to always be extra cautious when chance of fire is concerned. But unless it is extra dry and windy where you are, by now you should easily be able spread the ash thin anywhere in your yard. IMO.


----------



## railfanron (Nov 27, 2016)

I spread them on the lawn. Been doing it for 35 years with no ill effects. I do scatter them so there isn't big gobs laying around. They're the same as Potash basically which is part of the fertilizer you're paying 30.00 a bag for.
Ron


----------



## FirepotPete (Nov 27, 2016)

watchingtheblur said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am a new homeowner with a US Stove Company pellet stove that I am still learning the ins and outs of. Today I bought an ash vacuum that was reasonably priced and enjoyed finally getting to do a more thorough cleaning of the inside of the stove. Now, though, I'm unsure what to do. How do I know when it is safe to take the vacuum outside and dispose of the ashes? It has been close to 24 hours since the stove was run, so I'm assuming I didn't suck up anything hot, but my worse-case-scenario brain is telling me that no matter what I do there is a risk of fire. Also, any suggestions on how to best empty the vacuum once it is safe to do so? I have never dealt with ash before and so I'm not sure if I'm just supposed to dump it in a pile in my backyard or something else. I feel ridiculous!



I'm with everyone else, spread them on the garden/lawn. 

You are in Vermont. So also keep a small bucket of ashes (like an ice-cream pail) of ashes in your vehicle(s). They are lighter than sand and still give great traction on ice. And they're free!


----------



## Mr._Graybeard (Nov 27, 2016)

Ashes can do things to the flavor of garden produce. I've told this story before, but we had an apple tree in the backyard that produced apples to die for. But it was a handy spot to dump ashes from the wood stove. After awhile the apples lost their tartness and became quite bland.


----------



## Lake Girl (Nov 27, 2016)

Changes to the ph of the soil likely changed the flavour on those apples!


----------



## Mr._Graybeard (Nov 27, 2016)

Yep. The apples were never quite the same.


----------



## tlc1976 (Nov 28, 2016)

I usually just dump them in the fire pit.  I always make sure there is moisture but that's pretty much a certainty here.  Not worried about fire, but because I don't want the dust to blow around.  I don't put them anywhere they will get tracked in the house.


----------



## GT_Sharp (Nov 28, 2016)

I just put 'em in an empty pellet bag and then in the garbage they go.


----------



## Dr.Faustus (Nov 29, 2016)

i dump them on snow if available. if not i dump them where my sump pump discharges. its always really wet there. I wait 2-3 hours after turning off the stove. yes there are still hot embers but my scoop is metal and so is the bucket. then right into water they go.


----------



## Peterfield (Nov 29, 2016)

railfanron said:


> I spread them on the lawn. Been doing it for 35 years with no ill effects. I do scatter them so there isn't big gobs laying around. They're the same as Potash basically which is part of the fertilizer you're paying 30.00 a bag for.
> Ron



Had some problem with moss overtaking the grass on my front lawn.  Started spreading ash over the moss and the moss died and grass started growing again.  I'm guessing it lowered the acidity of the soil.


----------



## Iburnslow (Nov 29, 2016)

Never feel silly asking questions. We learn as we go. Hot ash is dangerous, you're right to be concerned about proper disposal. For one, I'm glad you asked because I've never thought about fertilizing my lawn with ash...looking forward to a green lawn this coming summer!


----------



## Deromax (Nov 29, 2016)

I burn around 80 bags a year.  I empty the ash from the stove each week in a 2 gallons metal bucket by the stove and keep it there.  At the end of the burning season, the bucket is near full.  I dump the ash in a plastic bag and with the trash it goes.  At the same time, the vaccum bag is also full and it too goes with the trash.

I live by a lake that is in somewhat bad state.  We're told to not disperse ashes on our soil, as it is bad for the lake.  ymmv.


----------



## Lake Girl (Nov 29, 2016)

Peterfield said:


> Had some problem with moss overtaking the grass on my front lawn.  Started spreading ash over the moss and the moss died and grass started growing again.  I'm guessing it lowered the acidity of the soil.


Thanks for that tip ... same happening here so will dose it with ash and see what happens.

Just be careful in how much ash is spread on the lawn.  A little is good, a lot is not necessarily better as it changes the ph of the soil.  We have been donating our ash to a neighbour who tries to grow grass under his pine trees.  The ash changes the ph of the soil so that relatively healthy grass can grow ... not as robust as his grass in other places but definitely better than before.


----------



## GT_Sharp (Nov 29, 2016)

Peterfield said:


> Had some problem with moss overtaking the grass on my front lawn.  Started spreading ash over the moss and the moss died and grass started growing again.  I'm guessing it lowered the acidity of the soil.


Heck, I should try this on my porch roof


----------



## Lake Girl (Nov 29, 2016)

GT_Sharp said:


> Heck, I should try this on my porch roof


Wait until they are cool!


----------



## Tonyray (Nov 30, 2016)

GT_Sharp said:


> I just put 'em in an empty pellet bag and then in the garbage they go.


simple solution which I do also..last time I spread ashes outside I got most of them on me with a slight breeze.


----------



## Peterfield (Nov 30, 2016)

Tonyray said:


> simple solution which I do also..last time I spread ashes outside I got most of them on me with a slight breeze.



This why I don't pee into the wind anymore.


----------



## alternativeheat (Nov 30, 2016)

Mr._Graybeard said:


> Yep. The apples were never quite the same.


Wait a minute, the older I get the less flavor everything seems to have LOL !


----------



## Tonyray (Nov 30, 2016)

alternativeheat said:


> Wait a minute, the older I get the less flavor everything seems to have LOL !


Agree with that...


----------



## alternativeheat (Nov 30, 2016)

Tonyray said:


> Agree with that...


Yeah, in my case I wouldn't bet that it was the apples that changed.


----------



## vinny11950 (Dec 2, 2016)

This year the ashes go in the compost pile I have in the back yard.  First I dump them in a 5 gallon bucket in the yard, far away from the house, spray some water on them.  When the bucket is full (about 3 ash pans), it goes in the compost pile.


----------



## Pellet-King (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## jp99 (Dec 3, 2016)

Lake Girl said:


> Thanks for that tip ... same happening here so will dose it with ash and see what happens.
> 
> Just be careful in how much ash is spread on the lawn.  A little is good, a lot is not necessarily better as it changes the ph of the soil.  We have been donating our ash to a neighbour who tries to grow grass under his pine trees.  The ash changes the ph of the soil so that relatively healthy grass can grow ... not as robust as his grass in other places but definitely better than before.



I second this.  I have one pine tree left in my yard, and the ashes are placed under it, as well as in my garden.  Pine needles are acidic, ash residue is basic (base).

When people made their own soap centuries ago, you didn't buy lye in a can.  You ran water through wood ashes and continued to use fresh ash until an egg or potato would float about midway in the water.  At that point the pH was basic enough to saponify the fat.  (we make soap at home, but I use the canned lye   )


----------



## Lake Girl (Dec 4, 2016)

jp99 said:


> You ran water through wood ashes and continued to use fresh ash until an egg or potato would float about midway in the water. At that point the pH was basic enough to saponify the fat. (


Interesting use of ash...


----------

